# Danny Farmer / Judy Aycock Basics Seminar



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Basics creates the essential tools to train your dog for the rest of it's life. 

*Requirements*
Dogs must have been through basics or to the double T stage of basics. The first 12 dogs that meet the requirements will be taken.

Each handler will receive a DVD.

*Dates & Times* 
Jan 30, 2009 - Feb 01, 2009
Friday & Sat 8am-5pm
Sunday 8am-1pm

*Location*
Located about 70 miles north of Houston, in Anderson, Texas, Vinwood Kennels is the premiere training grounds in the State of Texas. Three huge training ponds with all weather access compliment the incredible tree covered rolling terrain and provide unlimited training opportunities. Our ponds offer technical aspects as well as flooded timber, decoys, boats and blinds all required to produce a world class gun dogs and hunt test retrievers. 

Vinwood Kennels 
2605 Farm 149 Road E 
Anderson, TX 77830 
318-397-7443 

*Entries
*Enter online at www.entryexpress.net! Entries will close at 11:59 PM Central Time on 12/31/2008

If you have any questions or need further information, please contact Christie Dison ([email protected]) or visit www.dannyfarmer.com.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

I was just informed that this is actually a 

Danny Farmer / Judy Aycock Basics Seminar

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

As far as the Farmer/Aycock seminar, there are all ready 12-15 dawgs entered to attend the seminar. Though billed as a 'BASIC'S SEMINAR' the intent in to go into far more detail then seen on the Basic DVD.
The dawgs involved will also be given hands on experience into transition and advanced retriever work on some great training grounds in Texas.

There are still openings available for those that wish to attend a great weekend of training with Danny and Judy.

Please contact Danny through his web site www.dannyfarmer.com or 
936-870-7373.

See you there,


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

More info...*

Danny Farmer/Judy Aycock Basics Seminar* - "Building a Team"
Basics creates the essential tools to train your dog for the rest of its life.

Enhance your teams performance with Danny & Judy taking you through drills, training set-ups, & personalized one-on one help for you & your dog.

Danny & Judy bring a wealth of experience with them. You will enjoy their engaging teaching styles and intense commitment to help you reach your potential with your dog.

Each participant will receive a DVD of the seminar.

Come to Texas and enjoy some of the most beautiful and challenging grounds in the US!

Welcome to Vinwood!!!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Polock said:


> As far as the Farmer/Aycock seminar, there are all ready 12-15 dawgs entered to attend the seminar. Though billed as a 'BASIC'S SENIMAR' the intent in to go into far more detail then seen on the Basic DVD.
> The dawgs involved will also be given hands on experience into transition and advanced retriever work on some great training grounds in Texas.
> 
> There are still openings available for those that wish to attend a great weekend of training with Danny and Judy.
> ...


Give me an EASY job and make Art work his butt off.

Jerry


----------

